# Lizenzfrage - brauche Infos



## thomas.g (21. Feb 2006)

Hi,

Wie ich soeben erfahren habe gibt es neben der GNU GPL auch noch eine sogenannte "BSD Lizenz" für Open-Source Software.

Was ist eigentlich der genau Unterschiede von GPL zu BSD und warum sagen ziemlich viele Leute im Netz dass man lieber diese BSD Lizenz als die GPL verweden soll??

Derzeit haben wir unseren MediaPlayer noch unter GPL doch uns stört, dass wir den Source-Code immer und überall verfügbar machen müssen.

thx, thomas


----------



## Roar (21. Feb 2006)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie ich soeben erfahren habe gibt es neben der GNU GPL auch noch eine sogenannte "BSD Lizenz" für Open-Source Software.


*doofguck* es gibt noch hunderte andere lizenzen...



> Was ist eigentlich der genau Unterschiede von GPL zu BSD und warum sagen ziemlich viele Leute im Netz dass man lieber diese BSD Lizenz als die GPL verweden soll??


dazu liest dir am besten die lizenzen ganz durch oder guck bei wikipedia. ansonten frag doch die leute die bsd bevorzugen, warum sie das tun 



> Derzeit haben wir unseren MediaPlayer noch unter GPL doch uns stört, dass wir den Source-Code immer und überall verfügbar machen müssen.


lol, das ist aber nunmal bei allen open source lizenzen so


----------



## lin (21. Feb 2006)

naja, konsultier doch mal wikipedia 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD-Lizenz

unter anderem steht da:


			
				de.wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der BSD-Lizenz ist ein Programmierer, der ein unter einer BSD-Lizenz veröffentlichtes Programm verändert, nicht verpflichtet, den Quellcode seines veränderten Programms zu veröffentlichen. Einzige Bedingung der BSD-Lizenz ist, dass der Copyright-Vermerk des ursprünglichen Programms nicht entfernt werden darf. Somit eignet sich unter der BSD-Lizenz stehende Software auch gut als Vorlage für kommerzielle (teil-proprietäre) Produkte.


edit: was immer das jetzt heissen soll...
bezügl. opensource siehe roars Bemerkung


----------



## thomas.g (21. Feb 2006)

Hi,

Danke nochmal für die Comments.

Nur, unser MediaPlayer bietet die Möglichkeit ihn dynamisch zu erweitern (zur Laufzeit durch die Interface-Technologie von Java). U.a. ist auch möglich diverse "Treiber" für bestimmte Dateiformate zu laden oder Visualisierungen etc. die nicht standardmäßig in unserem Paket dabei sind.

Die Entscheidung ob GPL oder LGPL für unseren MediaPlayer wird schwierig, da wir einerseits Open-Source Software fördern möchten (die GPL zwingt dazu) und anderseits können aber durch GPL keinen kommerziellen Module für unseren MediaPlayer geschrieben werden.

Was meint ihr dazu?

thx, thomas


----------



## lin (21. Feb 2006)

> anderseits können aber durch GPL keinen kommerziellen Module für unseren MediaPlayer geschrieben werden.


ist doch nur positiv  oder?

edit: boah, mein 1111 Eintrag... ne richtig fette Schnapszahl :wink:


----------



## RicoSoft (21. Feb 2006)

ich würde lgpl machen, wenn ihr hofft, dass professionelle firmen euch helfen werden oder ihr geld aus dem projekt machen wollt, indem ihr selber kommerzielle teile darauf aufbaut.  wenn ihr aber sowieso die einzigen bleiben wollt, die daran entwickeln (dem kern meine ich), dann könnt ihr es gleich unter gpl stellen, damit ihr möglichst viele module mit source dafür kriegt.

in der firma, in der ich arbeite, ist es sogar explizit verboten, gpl-softwaree einzubinden, genau wegen dieser lizenz-problematik. übrigens gibt es auch berühmte opensource-projekte, die auf der bsd basieren, die apache-lizenz ist eine abwandlung dieser lizenz und als solche (mindestens in der neuen version) vielleicht auch noch eine option für euch.


----------



## MPW (21. Feb 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Derzeit haben wir unseren MediaPlayer noch unter GPL doch uns stört, dass wir den Source-Code immer und überall verfügbar machen müssen.
> 
> 
> lol, das ist aber nunmal bei allen open source lizenzen so



Hm, genau, man muss sich ja nurmal schnell ein Englischlexikon schnappen und open source uebersetzen, wenn einem nicht klar ist, was das heisst.


Aber theoretisch kann sich doch jeder seine eigene Lizenz schreiben und sie patentieren lassen, bzw. das Produkt? Wenn ihr euren MediaPlayer(Hat Microsoft es eigentlich versaemt den Namen schuetzen zu lassen?) nicht OpenSource machen wollt, dann nehmt doch eine herkoemmliche Lizenz und bietet die Grundversion als Freeware an und die entsprechenden PlugIns gegen eine Spende oder einen festen Preis.

In eigenem Interesse: Wo gibt es das ding zu downloaden, hatte das schonmal irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen.....


MfG
MPW


edit: Das find ich ja mal lustig:



			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lizenz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese „Verträge“ sind jedoch in Europa und vielen anderen Erdteilen nicht gültig und auch nur dem Namen nach „Lizenzen“, und zwar aus zwei Gründen:


----------



## Ontos (21. Feb 2006)

Moin Moin

hier gibts ein freies Buch über das Thema ist ganz gut und vergleicht die Lizenzen miteinander


http://freie-software.bpb.de/index.html

cu Jens


----------



## RicoSoft (22. Feb 2006)

Open Source != GPL. Open Source kann durchaus immer noch bedeuten, dass ich 1000 Franken für mein Programm will, aber ich liefere dem Kunden einfach neben dem kompilierten Code auch noch den Source Code mit. GPL geht einen Schritt weiter und verlangt nun aber, dass das ganze auch noch "frei" ist.

Oder wiedermal mit dem Biervergleich, den die Leute der Free Software Foundation so gerne benützen

GPL = Freibier für alle (wobei das Rezept mit jedem Bier gleich mitgeliefert wird)

Open Source = Bier (bezahlen oder auch nicht) mit Rezept zum Selberbrauen (aber wenn man das Bier dabei verbessert, muss man es nicht wieder als Freibier an alle anderen weitergeben, wie das die GPL dann sehr wohl verlangt)

Ich gehöre zu der seltenen Sorte Menschen, die Open Source befürworten, aber nicht jede Software, die ich entwickle, werde ich gleich unter die GPL stellen (naja, wenn ich für meinen Arbeitgeber entwickle, sieht das Ganze nochmals ganz anders aus).

Wenn ihr also beim MediaPlayer zum Beispiel LGPL macht, könnt ihr ja den Kern des MediaPlayers freigeben und darum herum kommerzielle Module entwickeln. Aber ihr müsst den Source von diesem Teil mit Sicherheit freigeben. Ansonsten müsst ihr auf eine komplett priorietäre Lizenz ausweichen und dann habt ihr einfach gute Chancen, dass niemand für euren MediaPlayer Module entwickelt, da man dann recht unsicher ist, wie ihr das Pricing u.s.w. in Zukunft handhaben wollt.

Es gibt natürlich noch die Möglichkeit, die Software als Freeware zur Verfügung zu stellen, die Schnittstelle für eigene Module klar zu definieren. Allerdings gibt es da schon einige Programme, die das auch so machen und ihr verliert den Teil der Community, der eventuell auch am Kern Verbesserungen machen würde. Letztendlich müsst ihr euch schon selber entscheiden, was Euch wichtig ist.


----------



## thomas.g (22. Feb 2006)

Hi, bezüglich der Frage wo man den Player downloaden kann.

Derweil noch gar nirgends, allerdings wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch einen Link zum Server geben wo er liegt.
Ich wollte eigentlich schon zu sourceforge.net aber da er noch nicht ganz fertig ist und ich noch immer nicht weiß welche Lizenz am besten ist hab ich das ganz schnell wieder vergessen.

Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass LGPL am besten ist.



> Hat Microsoft es eigentlich versaemt den Namen schuetzen zu lassen?



Nein, wem es noch nicht aufgefallen ist, es gibt viele Player die die Endung Media Player haben und außerdem heißt der vollständige Name unseres Media Players "GWTSoft MediaPlayer"

Nun gut, den Link zum Player poste ich gleich aber bedenkt vor dem downloaden, dass ihr Java 6.0 zum ausführen braucht.
JMF und alle anderen Plugins werden vom Intstaller automatisch installiert.

mfg,thomas


----------



## lin (22. Feb 2006)

lol, wär ja auch n Witz, wenn MediaPlayer rechtlich geschützt wäre... schon dass man Windows schützen lassen kann, ist lachhaft.. das sind einfach ganz normale Wörter....


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

lin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lol, wär ja auch n Witz, wenn MediaPlayer rechtlich geschützt wäre... schon dass man Windows schützen lassen kann, ist lachhaft.. das sind einfach ganz normale Wörter....



Gibt es auch "unnormale" Wörter?


----------



## SamHotte (22. Feb 2006)

DaimlerChrysler


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DaimlerChrysler



Konzernname, der sich aus der Fusion zweier Konzerne ergab, die beide den Familiennamen des jeweiligen Gründers entsprachen. Sind Eigennamen "unnormal"?

Auch andere Produkt- und Firmennamen sind selten reine Kunstprodukte.. siehe Ariel, etc. und dennoch in einem bestimmten Kontext geschützt.


----------



## SamHotte (22. Feb 2006)

Ist dennoch ein unnormales Wort, denn es widerspricht der deutschen (und auch der englischen) Grammatik. Dass es als Konzernname herhält, macht es nicht besser. Normal wäre "Daimler-Chrysler".


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist dennoch ein unnormales Wort, denn es widerspricht der deutschen (und auch der englischen) Grammatik. Dass es als Konzernname herhält, macht es nicht besser. Normal wäre "Daimler-Chrysler".



Auf Eigennamen haben sonst übliche Regeln in Bezug auf Grammatik und Aussprache keine Wirkung, es handelt sich losgelöst von Regeln um eigenständige Wörter. Und wie ich immer zu sagen pflege: Erst kam die Sprache, dann der Duden.

Oder gibts nun auch Aufstand wegen eLearning-expo, iMac, McGregor, .... ?


----------



## SamHotte (22. Feb 2006)

Aufstand nicht, aber Brechreiz beim Lesen derartiger Wörter ... ;-)


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aufstand nicht, aber Brechreiz beim Lesen derartiger Wörter ... ;-)



Du bekommst nen Brechreiz bei irischen und schottischen Nachnamen?


----------



## SamHotte (22. Feb 2006)

iMac ist ein irischer Name?


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> iMac ist ein irischer Name?



Nein, aber MacWorld


----------



## SamHotte (22. Feb 2006)

Bin halt ein Anhänger korrekter Sprache (eigentlich kein Wunder, denn wer sich oft und lange mit formalen Sprachen beschäftigt, tendiert manchmal auch in anderer Hinsicht zu Haarspalterei)  :meld:


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Denk mal etwas eingehender über den Satz "Erst kam die Sprache, dann der Duden" nach. Sprache ist zum Glück kein toter Gegenstand, sonst würden wir noch immer Uga-aga-uga sprechen.

Schon wieder OT, verdammte Tat...

P.S.:
"Schon wieder ein nicht zum eigentlichen Thema gehörender Beitrag. So ein Mist aber auch!"


----------



## SamHotte (22. Feb 2006)

Der Satz ist schön, aber für reibungslose Kommunikation benötigt man eine gemeinsame Sprache zwischen den Teilnehmern und daher auch ein paar Regeln 

War der Zwiebelfisch-Link neulich nicht von dir? ;-)


----------



## thomas.g (22. Feb 2006)

Hi,

Mhm, alles schön und gut nur ist mir grad eingeschossen dass wir wahrscheinlich GPL als Lizenz gar nicht verwenden dürfen, da das Java Media Framework nicht unter der GPL steht.

Somit wäre die Frage geklärt und wir werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf LGPL umsteigen.

Nichts desto Trotz kann ich leider den MediaPlayer noch immer nicht verfügbar machen, da ich noch schnell den Lizenzhinweis in jeder Source-Datei ändern muss.

einen Screenshot hab ich allerdings.

mfg,thomas


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

LGPL... war das nicht so, dass man an eine LGPL-Soft zwar auch in eigene (closed source) Apps einbauen und diese verkaufen kann, aber an der LGPL-Soft keine Änderungen vornehmen darf?

Vielleicht einfach die Lib aus eurem Teil extrahieren, als LGPL rausgeben und die Anwendung als solche unter ne eigene Lizenz stellen (free für Heimgebrauch, Source nur gegen Cash), ...


----------



## thomas.g (22. Feb 2006)

*Kopf rauch*

Das ganze ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich schwierig, da es im Moment nur darum geht, ob ich wenn wir annehmen dass der Player GPL ist, man dann noch immer JMF einbauen kann da dies unter der SPL (Sun Public License) steht.

..... Ich glaube dass das nicht geht und das ist das Problem.

mfg,thomas


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Hab die SPL nicht im Kopf, aber wenn man darauf basierende Software nicht derart einsetzen könnte, dürfte es ja keine Closed Source Java Projekte geben. 

Wenn ich die SPL eben richtig überflogen habe, musst du nur auf ihre Nutzung hinweisen, so lange du sie nicht selbst im Original-Sourcecode modifiziert hast.


----------



## thomas.g (22. Feb 2006)

mhm, bessere Idee:

Würde es gehen wenn ich einfach ein paar Java-Dateien unter LGPL stelle und dann ein paar in GPL?
Das ganze hat aber nur Sinn, wenn ich dann aber alles in einer .jar Datei haben kann.

Dann mach ichs einfach so, dass ich den Kernel der Software unter LGPL setze und die grafische Oberfläche dazu unter GPL.

Somit hätten sich dann alle Probleme gelöst (Hoffe ich halt).

Geht das so wie ich das denke? Also dass ich z.B. eine Sourcedatei unter LGPL habe und dann im nächste Moment die nächste Datei unter GPL?

thx, thomas


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Theoretisch schon. Musst nur beides auch getrennt verfügbar machen.


----------



## MPW (22. Feb 2006)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun gut, den Link zum Player poste ich gleich aber bedenkt vor dem downloaden, dass ihr Java 6.0 zum ausführen braucht.



Ist ein Scherz oder?

Java 6 kann ja zur Zeit noch nichtmal alle Swingkomponenten ohne Fehler darstellen, und ihr seit schon umgestiegen?


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Ne Beta als Voraussetzung ist auch geil.. *gröhl*


----------



## thomas.g (22. Feb 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe schon bemerkt dass Java 6.0 ziemlich Bug verseucht ist, allerdings habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, damit der Player auch die neueste Java Technologie benutzt. Außerdem habe ich auch nicht daran gedacht ihn schon vor dem Release von Java 6.0 zu veröffentlichen schon allein deswegen weil erst heuer Mitte dieses Jahres wahrscheinlich ein neues JMF erscheint.

Da die Beta von Java 6.0 bereits alle Funktionen von der Finalversion hat lohnt es sich sehrwohl den Player auf Java 6.0 Basis weiter zu entwickeln.

Somit wird er mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit sofort nach dem release von Java 6.0 Final einer der ersten Java 6 Programme sein.

Eigentlich liegt die Entscheidung bei jedem selbst und ich habe mich halt dazu entschlossen Java 5 hinter mich zu lassen.  :wink:  und einer neuen Technologie ins Auge zu sehen.
Zum Beispiel die SystemTray-Funktion vom neuen Java habe ich schonmal eingebaut.

mfg, thomas


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich liegt die Entscheidung bei jedem selbst und wir haben uns halt dazu entschlossen Java 5 hinter uns zu lassen.  :wink:  und einer neuen Technologie ins Auge zu sehen.
> Zum Beispiel die SystemTray-Funktion vom neuen Java habe ich schonmal eingebaut.



Und das geht nicht mit Java 5 und JDIC? Wenn das der einzige "Grund" ist, ist es eher einer davon Abstand zu nehmen, als es sich ersthaft runterzuziehen - auch wenn ich die die 6er schon ne Weile nutze.


----------



## thomas.g (27. Feb 2006)

Hi,

eine Frage bezüglich Lizenzen hätte ich noch.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Wechseln einer Lizenz aus?
Ist es möglich dass ich zum Beispiel irgendwann wenns mir taugt von z.B. GNU GPL auf irgendeine andere Lizenz wechsle?

mfg, thomas


----------



## RicoSoft (27. Feb 2006)

solange du nur deinen eigenen code wechselst --> ja, ist dein geistiges eigentum. aber wenn andere mitgearbeitet haben --> nein. zudem müssen versionen, die du unter einer bestimmten lizenz freigegeben hast, unter dieser lizenz weiter erhältlich bleiben.

normalerweise gestaltet sich ein lizenzwechsel bei einem projekt mit mehreren entwicklern als sehr schwierig --> entscheide dich besser von anfang an und bleib dabei.


----------

